# [Solved] revdep-rebuild.sh re-compila todos mis paquetes

## Fitap

Despues de una actualizacion y cuando ejecuto revdep-rebuild.sh se re-compila todo el sistema, son como 1340 paquetes, no se que hice o que cambie.

Donde puedo mirar.

Saludos.Last edited by Fitap on Mon May 01, 2017 12:33 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cameta

Un poco raro.

aparte el comando que se hace es revdep-rebuild

----------

## cameta

revdep-rebuild

 * This is the new python coded version

 * Please report any bugs found using it.

 * The original revdep-rebuild script is installed as revdep-rebuild.sh

 * Please file bugs at: https://bugs.gentoo.org/

A ver si estas usando el antiguo revdep-rebuild.

----------

## Fitap

Hola cameta, estoy usando la nueva version de revdep-rebuild.sh, justamente la que esta escrita en python.

Este es el codigo que uso para actualizar el sistema:

```

emerge  --sync && \

   emerge --verbose-conflicts --ask --update --deep --newuse --quiet --tree --with-bdeps=y @world && \

   emerge --depclean && \

   revdep-rebuild.sh

```

Saludos.

----------

## Fitap

No se que paso, es la primera vez que lo veo, me lo hizo en dos oportunidades  y no lo ha vuelto a hacer.

Dejo aqui el log.

https://paste.pound-python.org/show/sRBC2n847nmaSyXCtXfP/

----------

## ZaPa

Hola.

Creo que revdep-rebuild.sh es el antiguo revdeprebuild... Esto es lo que suelta en mi máquina al hacer un revdep-rebuild:

```

laptop ~ # revdep-rebuild

 * This is the new python coded version

 * Please report any bugs found using it.

 * The original revdep-rebuild script is installed as revdep-rebuild.sh

 * Please file bugs at: https://bugs.gentoo.org/

 * Collecting system binaries and libraries

```

Segun dice el original revdep-rebuild es llamado con revdep-rebuild.sh por lo que creo que estabas ejecutando el antiguo....

Saludos.

----------

